# Changes coming for MN deer hunters



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

*Changes coming for deer hunters*
The DNR and Legislature have worked together to simplify regulations for deer hunters.

By DOUG SMITH, Star Tribune 
Last update: June 22, 2008 - 12:38 AM
http://www.startribune.com/sports/outdo ... tModules:4

Major changes are coming this fall for Minnesota's half-million deer hunters. The Department of Natural Resources and the Legislature agreed to simplify the often stupefying array of hunting regulations. Among the changes:

Deer licenses
Hunters can now buy an archery, firearm and muzzleloader license individually or in any combination. Previously a person who wanted to hunt deer in both the regular firearms and muzzleloader seasons had to buy the more expensive all-season license, valid for regular firearms, muzzleloader and archery.

*Zones consolidated*
The traditional firearm zone licenses (1A, 2A, 3A, 3B, 4A, 4B) have been consolidated into two license types: A statewide Season Option "A" and a Zone 3B (southeast Minnesota) option "B". Hunters are no longer limited to a particular zone boundary, but must adhere to the different open season dates in permit areas within the zone. Zone 4 has also been eliminated and merged with the Zone 2 nine-day season. A number of deer permit areas formerly in Zone 4 will be renumbered.

Season "A" licenses are valid statewide in all "A" season areas (Zones 1A, 2A, 3A), which opens Nov. 8. For example, by buying a statewide "A" season license, a hunter could hunt an area in 3A (seven-day season) opening weekend, move to an area in 2A (nine-day season) the second weekend and finish up the season in 1A (16-day season) on the third weekend.

Season "B" licenses are valid only during the Zone 3B season (Nov. 22-30) in southeastern Minnesota. A regular firearm deer hunter may purchase either an "A" or "B" season license, but not both. However, anyone (including 3B hunters) can now buy a muzzleloader license. Both license types will be valid in the Twin Cities metro area, bovine TB area, and all early antlerless permit areas.
*
Muzzleloader hunters*
Lottery area hunters who purchase both a regular firearms and muzzleloader license will need to apply for a limited number of antlerless permits that will be valid for taking an antlerless deer in either the regular firearms or muzzleloader season.

*Legal calibers*
The definition of legal calibers has been simplified to .220 centerfire or larger.
*
License validation*
The regulation requiring hunters to validate their deer license has been eliminated. However, the tag must still be validated and site tagging regulations have not changed.

The changes are the result of recommendations of a citizens' work group convened by the DNR. A hunter survey showed that 16 percent of deer hunters, or about 80,000 people, had difficulty understanding the deer regs.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the update h2ofwlr! I don't know why they changed the caliber size, though. I don't want to start a debate, but I thought we where just fine with the .243 or larger laws. Oh well, I'm still using my bow or muzzleloader anyways.


----------

